# [Raid1] mdadm - Bad magic number in super-block while...

## pokstar

Setup:

 - 2 disque de 3TB remplie de photos de mon fils + fichiers importants

 - raid 1 pour plus de sécurité "matériel"

 - Aucun backup externe  :Sad:  "J'ai acteté un 3TB usb pour des cold backup, mais aucun backup.. AGGGRRRrrrr"

 - Un reboot et puis paf ... plus capable d'accéder au disque

J'ai épluché google pendant toute la fin de semaine, rien a faire! 

Et je ne peut me premettre de perdre les données sur le disque.

A L'AIDE...

```
POK6 ~ # fdisk -l

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

Disk /dev/sda: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 364801 cylinders, total 5860533168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

Disk /dev/sdb: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 364801 cylinders, total 5860533168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

Disk /dev/sdd: 1500.3 GB, 1500301910016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 182401 cylinders, total 2930277168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1               1  2930277167  1465138583+  ee  GPT

Disk /dev/sde: 60.0 GB, 60022480896 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7297 cylinders, total 117231408 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0008488f

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1   *        2048      264191      131072   83  Linux

/dev/sde2          264192     8652799     4194304   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sde3         8652800   117231407    54289304   83  Linux
```

```
POK6 ~ #  mdadm --examine /dev/sda1

/dev/sda1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : a0418036:3b2a859f:80576533:d588528d

           Name : POK6:0  (local to host POK6)

  Creation Time : Sun May 20 01:26:41 2012

     Raid Level : raid1

   Raid Devices : 2

 Avail Dev Size : 5860268032 (2794.39 GiB 3000.46 GB)

     Array Size : 2930133824 (2794.39 GiB 3000.46 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 5860267648 (2794.39 GiB 3000.46 GB)

    Data Offset : 262144 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : b217be5c:ac8473e6:dd535d83:5f3d39ec

    Update Time : Mon May 21 19:39:26 2012

       Checksum : 82cbca20 - correct

         Events : 56

   Device Role : Active device 1

   Array State : .A ('A' == active, '.' == missing)

POK6 ~ #  mdadm --examine /dev/sdb1

/dev/sdb1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : a0418036:3b2a859f:80576533:d588528d

           Name : POK6:0  (local to host POK6)

  Creation Time : Sun May 20 01:26:41 2012

     Raid Level : raid1

   Raid Devices : 2

 Avail Dev Size : 5860268032 (2794.39 GiB 3000.46 GB)

     Array Size : 2930133824 (2794.39 GiB 3000.46 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 5860267648 (2794.39 GiB 3000.46 GB)

    Data Offset : 262144 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 2a9cca72:681b0fb9:e10339fd:d1ac8699

    Update Time : Mon May 21 19:39:26 2012

       Checksum : 929d04c7 - correct

         Events : 56

   Device Role : Active device 0

   Array State : A. ('A' == active, '.' == missing)
```

```
POK6 ~ # mdadm --assemble --scan -v

mdadm: looking for devices for /dev/md0

mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/md0

mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sr0: No medium found

mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sdf3

mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sdf2

mdadm: Cannot assemble mbr metadata on /dev/sdf1

mdadm: Cannot assemble mbr metadata on /dev/sdf

mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sde3

mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sde2

mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sde1

mdadm: Cannot assemble mbr metadata on /dev/sde

mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sdd1

mdadm: Cannot assemble mbr metadata on /dev/sdd

mdadm: Cannot assemble mbr metadata on /dev/sdc2

mdadm: Cannot assemble mbr metadata on /dev/sdc1

mdadm: Cannot assemble mbr metadata on /dev/sdc

mdadm: no RAID superblock on /dev/sdb

mdadm: /dev/sda1 is busy - skipping

mdadm: no RAID superblock on /dev/sda

mdadm: /dev/md0 is already in use.

```

```
POK6 ~ # mdadm --detail --scan

ARRAY /dev/md0 metadata=1.2 name=POK6:0 UUID=a0418036:3b2a859f:80576533:d588528d
```

```
POK6 ~ # cat /etc/mdadm.conf | grep md0

ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=a0418036:3b2a859f:80576533:d588528d
```

```
POK6 ~ # cat /etc/fstab | grep md0

/dev/md0    /mnt/data/hdd_01/            ext4    noatime              0 1
```

```
POK6 ~ # mount -t ext4 /dev/md0 /mnt/data/hdd_01/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

```
POK6 ~ # fsck -n /dev/md0

fsck from util-linux 2.21.1

e2fsck 1.42.1 (17-Feb-2012)

fsck.ext4: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...

fsck.ext4: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/md0

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
```

----------

## netfab

Et tu as essayé de restaurer manuellement le superblock depuis un backup, comme indiqué dans le dernier message ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
> 
> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
> ...

 

L'option -b de e2fsck (exemple)

(il y a 2 sortes d'admin, ceux qui n'ont jamais eu de crash disque, et ceux qui font leurs backups)

Bonne chance.

----------

## scherz0

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Et tu as essayé de restaurer manuellement le superblock depuis un backup, comme indiqué dans le dernier message ?

 

Non. Il est préférable de ne rien écrire sur les disques tant que le problème n'est pas identifié.  Si md0 n'a pas été assemblé correctement, c'est logique qu'il semble ne pas contenir un FS correct.

Cette opération risque d'écrire des données aléatoires sur les disques.

Dans cette situation : pas de précipitation, et pas d'opération irréversible.

----------

## netfab

C'est vrai. Je suis allé un peu vite sur ce coup là.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un reboot et puis paf ...
> 
> 

 

Et tu as fait quoi avant le reboot ? mises à jour ? quelle version du kernel, quelle version de mdadm ? ton emerge --info ?

----------

## pokstar

 *Quote:*   

> Et tu as fait quoi avant le reboot ?

 

J'ai changé mes interface réseau pour faire fonctionner Virtualbox

 *Quote:*   

> mises à jour ?

 

Peutêtre, la machine n'avit pas redémarer depuis un certain temps. Toutefois, il est vrai que j'ai fait des updates

 *Quote:*   

> quelle version du kernel ?

 

```
POK6 ~ # uname --all

Linux POK6 3.3.1-gentoo #4 SMP Sun Apr 15 09:30:17 EDT 2012 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

 *Quote:*   

> quelle version de mdadm ?

 

```
POK6 ~ # mdadm -V

mdadm - v3.2.4 - 9th May 2012
```

 *Quote:*   

> ton emerge --info ?

 

```
POK6 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.62 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.1-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_9600_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 22 May 2012 03:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p28

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.9.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.3 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-layman sabayon

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ http://gentoo.gossamerhost.com rsync://gentoo.gossamerhost.com/gentoo-distfiles/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US linguas_en fr fr_CA linguas_fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman /var/lib/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 amr apache apache2 apng aspell berkdb bluetooth bonjour bzip2 cairo caps cgi cgid cli cman consolekit cracklib crypt ctype cuda cups curl cxx dbus divx dri encode exif expat extras faac ffmpeg filter fontconfig fortran ftp fuse gd gd-externa gdbm geoip gif gnutls google google-gadgets gpm gps gstreamer gz hal health html http httpd https iconv inotify ipv4 ipv6 jadetex java javascript jboss jpeg jpg js json lastfm libdvdread libnotify lm_sensors log mailwrapper matroska md5sum memcache minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi-threads mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia odbc opengl openmp openssl pam pcre perl phonon php pic png posix pppd pulseaudio pvr python qt3support readline rss samba savedconfig semantic-desktop session setup sftp sip skin slp snmp spl sql sse sse2 ssh ssl static-libs svg svnserve syslog taglib tar tcpd threads thumbnail tiff tk truetype udev unicode upnp usb utils vhosts video vlc webdav webkit wifi xhtml xorg xscreensaver xsl xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_basic expires" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="earthmate evermore gpsclock itrax nmea ntrip oceanserver oldstyle oncore superstar2 timing tnt tripmate tsip ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_US linguas_en fr fr_CA linguas_fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## pokstar

Dans un monde idéal, je récupère mes données et ensuite je répare le bobo.

Comme c'est un raid1 les 2 disque sont quasi identique. Mais je ne suis pas capable de les monter individuellement. Est-ce qu'il existe une manière pour voir le contenu du disque.

J'aimerais juste tout backuper sur le 3TB usb et formater mon raid pour le refaire ...!

----------

## guilc

Primo, je vois des disques GPT, donc fdisk aide en rien.

Please, histoire d'y voir clair, un petit :

```
gdisk -l /dev/sda

gdisk -l /dev/sdb
```

Deuxio, GPT + kernel mis à jour me dit... support GPT dans le kernel configuré ? Il l'était peut-être dans l'ancien kernel mais pas le nouveau !

```
zgrep CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## RaX

Salut,

As-tu essayé de ne monter le raid qu'avec un seul disque ?

 # mdadm --stop /dev/md0

 # mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 --run

 # mount /dev/md0 /mnt/data/hdd_01

Essayer avec sdb1 si pas de mieux.

A noter que cette action va casser ton raid et qu'il faudra donc que ré-ajoute la partition manquante dans le raid1 après avoir éventuellement récupéré tes données. (mdadm --manage --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdXX)

Bonne chance.

----------

## RaX

J'ajoute aussi qu'un bon test serait de pouvoir booter sur SystemRescueCD par exemple pour exclure/confirmer un problème logiciel.

----------

## pokstar

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Primo, je vois des disques GPT, donc fdisk aide en rien.
> 
> Please, histoire d'y voir clair, un petit :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
POK6 ~ # gdisk -l /dev/sda

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.4

Partition table scan:

  MBR: protective

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Disk /dev/sda: 5860533168 sectors, 2.7 TiB

Logical sector size: 512 bytes

Disk identifier (GUID): 6DF3C9F1-7B33-4748-B8EA-D80D86E81FED

Partition table holds up to 128 entries

First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 5860533134

Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries

Total free space is 2925 sectors (1.4 MiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name

   1            2048      5860532223   2.7 TiB     0700

POK6 ~ # gdisk -l /dev/sdb

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.4

Partition table scan:

  MBR: protective

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Disk /dev/sdb: 5860533168 sectors, 2.7 TiB

Logical sector size: 512 bytes

Disk identifier (GUID): 267AD846-E961-4F6E-84BA-3FAEC97E5F7A

Partition table holds up to 128 entries

First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 5860533134

Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries

Total free space is 2925 sectors (1.4 MiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name

   1            2048      5860532223   2.7 TiB     0700
```

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Deuxio, GPT + kernel mis à jour me dit... support GPT dans le kernel configuré ? Il l'était peut-être dans l'ancien kernel mais pas le nouveau !
> 
> ```
> zgrep CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION /proc/config.gz
> ```
> ...

 

```
POK6 ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
```

----------

## pokstar

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> As-tu essayé de ne monter le raid qu'avec un seul disque ?
> 
>  # mdadm --stop /dev/md0
> ...

 

Quel est l'effet de briser le raid?

Est-ce que c'est réversible?

----------

## pokstar

 *RaX wrote:*   

> J'ajoute aussi qu'un bon test serait de pouvoir booter sur SystemRescueCD par exemple pour exclure/confirmer un problème logiciel.

 

J'ai essayé {Gentoo liveCD + chroot} et c'est la même chose. Impossible de monter /dev/mdo

----------

## Poussin

Je ne vais pas dire que ça me fait plaisir, mais je me sens moins seul.

Quelques précisions, je suis personnellement en RAID5.

Extrait de mon rc.log:

```

 * Starting up RAID devices ...

 * mdadm main: failed to get exclusive lock on mapfile

mdadm: /dev/md0 is already in use.

 [ !! ]

 * Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

  File-based locking initialisation failed.

 * Failed to setup the LVM

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: lvm failed to start

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/sbin/fsck.xfs: XFS file system.

/dev/sda1: clean, 59/16384 files, 45544/65536 blocks

/sbin/fsck.xfs: UUID=0982023f-a4a6-4b1a-ad03-c79b93eb3262 does not exist

Failed to open the device 'UUID=ba450c5d-88b5-4a0f-94ca-2bbed09fccca': No such file or directory

 * Operational error

 [ !! ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

```

C'est louche ces problèmes de locking. Certains volumes LVM sont sur le raid, d'autres non. Meme le VG ne contenant aucun espace du RAID foire... sauf qu'au runlevel default, lvm se relance (tiens pourquoi...?) et ensuite je dois monter les LV à la main (mount -a)

Je ne sais pas trop si les problèmes sont liés

----------

## scherz0

pokstar, ce raid1 est-il partitionné ?  D'après les infos que tu as données il semble que non.

Dans ce cas, essaie d'arrêter md0, puis de monter sda1 en read-only

----------

## Poussin

We are not alone!

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416081

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-922084-highlight-raid.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-923460-highlight-raid.html

Par contre, je suis le seul à devoir cliquer sur "citer" pour pouvoir répondre dans ce thread?

----------

## pokstar

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> pokstar, ce raid1 est-il partitionné ?  D'après les infos que tu as données il semble que non.

 

```
POK6 ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sda

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

Disk /dev/sda: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 364801 cylinders, total 5860533168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

POK6 ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sdb

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

Disk /dev/sdb: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 364801 cylinders, total 5860533168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
```

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> Dans ce cas, essaie d'arrêter md0, puis de monter sda1 en read-only

 

Est-ce que c'est comme sa?

```
mdadm --stop /dev/md0

mount -t ext4 -ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/hdd_01
```

----------

## guilc

Rappel : inutile de donner des fdisk -l : avec des partitions GPT, ça ne marche pas  :Wink:  c'est gdisk (ou parted) qui servent  :Wink: 

 *pokstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que c'est comme sa?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non : mount -t ext4 -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/hdd_01

----------

## pokstar

 *guilc wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Non : mount -t ext4 -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/hdd_01

 

```
POK6 ~ # mount -t ext4 -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/hdd_01

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

Sa regarde mal   :Rolling Eyes: 

Est-ce que je peut réparer l'erreur bad superblock on /dev/sda1?

----------

## ghoti

 *pokstar wrote:*   

> Est-ce que je peut réparer l'erreur bad superblock on /dev/sda1?

 

Comme on l'a dit plus haut, ne travaille surtout pas directement sur la partition. Un fsck est irréversible !

Fais d'abord une copie binaire (dd) de la partition vers un fichier et travaille plutôt sur ce fichier de secours.

La raison du "bad superblock", tient au fait que madm a été écrire son propre superblock (format version 1.2 d'après tes infos) dans les 4 premiers K de la partition, zone d'habitude utilisée par le filesystem pour y écrire son propre superblock. 

Sur le volume raid, le superblock du fs est à la bonne place mais il est décalé du point de vue d'une partition simple.

Pour info, avec certains anciens formats de superblock RAID, ce décalage ne se produisait pas car les données étaient écrites à la fin de la partition.

Plus de détails ici : https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_superblock_formats

Je ne sais pas si un fsck va permettre de rétablir immédiatement la situation mais c'est à essayer.

Une autre approche serait de tronquer les quatre premiers K du fichier de secours afin de supprimer le décalage.

Mais au risque d'être lourd : travaille sur le fichier de secours ! C'est une ancienne victime qui parle !  :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

Alors, chezmoiçaamarché... :

```

mdadm --stop /dev/md0

rm /etc/mdadm.conf

mdadm --examine --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf

mdadm --assemble /dev/md0

```

Je suis ça d'un vgchange qui va bien et d'un mount -a et tout est OK.

Par contre, ça ne fonctionne que jusqu'au reboot. Je vais tenter de désactiver l'autodetect au boot (raid="noautodetect" ou un truc comme ça a passer au kernel), mais je n'ai pas eu le temps hier soir, je teste en rentrant du boulot.

----------

## scherz0

pokstar, est-ce que l'une des commandes suivantes rend autre chose que "Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock" ?

```
dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=8193
```

```
dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=16384
```

```
dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=32768
```

----------

## pokstar

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> pokstar, est-ce que l'une des commandes suivantes rend autre chose que "Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock" ?

 

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=8193
> ```
> ...

 

```
POK6 ~ # dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=8193

dumpe2fs 1.42.1 (17-Feb-2012)

dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1

Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
```

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=16384
> ```
> ...

 

```
POK6 ~ # dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=16384

dumpe2fs 1.42.1 (17-Feb-2012)

dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1

Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
```

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=32768
> ```
> ...

 

```
POK6 ~ # dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=32768

dumpe2fs 1.42.1 (17-Feb-2012)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          a668eb1f-539d-425b-9a6b-dfced3cb1ed1

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    user_xattr acl

Filesystem state:         not clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              183148544

Block count:              732566272

Reserved block count:     36628313

Free blocks:              721019450

Free inodes:              183148533

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      849

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Wed Feb 29 02:58:09 2012

Last mount time:          n/a

Last write time:          Wed Feb 29 02:58:13 2012

Mount count:              0

Maximum mount count:      -1

Last checked:             Wed Feb 29 02:58:09 2012

Check interval:           0 (<none>)

Lifetime writes:          137 MB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      64bcea74-7a9b-4231-a58d-dff58580313d

Journal backup:           inode blocks

Journal superblock magic number invalid!
```

----------

## scherz0

```
mount -r -o sb=131072 /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/hdd_01
```

Si ça ne passe pas :

```
mount -r -o sb=131072,noload /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/hdd_01
```

----------

## pokstar

Salut scherz0,

Est-ce que tu peux m'expliquer les commandes?

----------

## scherz0

man mount

Ça fonctionne, ou pas ?

----------

## pokstar

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> man mount
> 
> Ça fonctionne, ou pas ?

 

Non sa ne fonctionne pas...   :Sad: 

```
POK6 ~ # mount -r -o sb=131072 /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/hdd_01

mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'

POK6 ~ # mount -r -o sb=131072,noload /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/hdd_01

mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
```

J'ai aussi essayé de forcer le FILESYSTEM:

```
POK6 ~ # mount -t ext4 -r -o sb=131072 /dev/sda1 /mnt/recover/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

POK6 ~ # mount -t ext4 -r -o sb=131072,noload /dev/sda1 /mnt/recover/

mount: Stale NFS file handle
```

----------

## scherz0

Idem avec sdb1 ?

le md est-il bien arrêté ?

```
cat /proc/mdstat
```

Avais-tu donné toute la sortie de dumpe2fs ?

```
dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=32768 
```

----------

## pokstar

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> Idem avec sdb1 ?
> 
> le md est-il bien arrêté ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
POK6 ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [multipath]

unused devices: <none>
```

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> Avais-tu donné toute la sortie de dumpe2fs ?
> 
> ```
> dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=32768 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui

```
POK6 ~ # dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 -o superblock=32768

dumpe2fs 1.42.1 (17-Feb-2012)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          a668eb1f-539d-425b-9a6b-dfced3cb1ed1

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    user_xattr acl

Filesystem state:         not clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              183148544

Block count:              732566272

Reserved block count:     36628313

Free blocks:              721019450

Free inodes:              183148533

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      849

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Wed Feb 29 02:58:09 2012

Last mount time:          n/a

Last write time:          Wed Feb 29 02:58:13 2012

Mount count:              0

Maximum mount count:      -1

Last checked:             Wed Feb 29 02:58:09 2012

Check interval:           0 (<none>)

Lifetime writes:          137 MB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      64bcea74-7a9b-4231-a58d-dff58580313d

Journal backup:           inode blocks

Journal superblock magic number invalid!

POK6 ~ #
```

----------

## scherz0

Ce superblock est celui d'un système de fichier créé le 29/02 et  totalement vierge (aucune écriture, et même jamais monté).

Ce n'est pas celui sur lequel tu as placé tes fichiers.

À quelle date as-tu créé le MD et le système de fichier ?

Avec quels paramètres ?

Cette machine avait-elle déjà été redémarrée avant l'apparition du problème ?

----------

## Poussin

Mais tu as tenté le mdadm --stop /dev/md0; mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 ?

----------

## pokstar

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Mais tu as tenté le mdadm --stop /dev/md0; mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 ?

 

Oui, mais sans résultats!

----------

## pokstar

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> Ce superblock est celui d'un système de fichier créé le 29/02 et  totalement vierge (aucune écriture, et même jamais monté).
> 
> Ce n'est pas celui sur lequel tu as placé tes fichiers.
> 
> À quelle date as-tu créé le MD et le système de fichier ?
> ...

 

Désoler, j'air egardé dans mon "history" et ce n'est plus la, car j,ai fait plus de 500 commandes  :Sad: 

Cependant mon raid à été monté avec mdadm sur md0 sda1 et sdb1 en raid1 sur le FS ext4

----------

## scherz0

Que donne la commande suivante ?

```

dumpe2fs -h -o superblock=32769 /dev/sda1

```

----------

## pokstar

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> Que donne la commande suivante ?
> 
> ```
> 
> dumpe2fs -h -o superblock=32769 /dev/sda1
> ...

 

```
POK6 ~ # dumpe2fs -h -o superblock=32769 /dev/sda1

dumpe2fs 1.42.1 (17-Feb-2012)

dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1

Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
```

----------

## Poussin

En repassant à la version 3.2.3-r1, chez moi tout roule

(là je teste le downgrade de lvm qui pose encore problème)

----------

